

Ask HN: Are you distracted by any motion on the screen that you did not effect? - zeynel1

in the new redesign of google news i find it distracting that things continuously rearrange themselves - do you think this is a good user experience
======
_delirium
Yeah I find this kind of hard to use as well. I initially thought it was some
kind of live feed, but it seems it's just based on mouse movement, not news
updates, so it's confusing why things are rearranging themselves and why. It
probably doesn't help that I have a somewhat bad home internet connection, so
sometimes stuff will expand a second or two _after_ my mouse has already moved
on somewhere else.

------
hga
Bad bad bad for me.

But I notice _anything_ in my environment that changes.

Hmmm ... will users feel like they are in less control of it? That would be
generally bad, I would think. Then again, Google is big on empirical testing
so maybe most people like this or accept it or whatever.

~~~
duckpunch
Do you know if they lab test pre-release?

With the amount of traffic their apps receive it would be quick and easy to
achieve statistically meaningful data with a simple A/B test on a release.

I personally hate any animation in a UI unless it appears as a direct
consequence of my actions.

~~~
hga
Given how notorious they are for not wanting to deal with people directly I
wouldn't be surprised if they didn't....

